# Stanely No. 10-1/2 Carriage Makers Rabbet Plane



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I am looking for help on what this Stanley No. 10-1/2 Carriage Makers Rabbet plane is worth. From what I can tell it is a Type 8 and it was made between 1899 to 1902.

There is no rust on it or chips out of it. The scratches on the sole aren't as bad as they may appear to be in the picture. It isn't scientific, but I would guess that the japaning is around 50%.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I was at an auction last night and saw a newer version of that plane sell for $125.00. I bought one from the fifties a couple years ago at a flea market for $20.00. You can get a ballpark idea of what it's worth by looking on E-bay, but keep in mind the prices you see are what they are asking, not necessarily what it's worth.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

On E-Bay you can click the "advanced" link next to the search box and search only those listings that actually sold. That'd give you a much better idea of what they sell for.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Willie: I knew about using E-Bay to get an idea of an item's worth. The No. 10-1/2s on that site range between $200 to $400.00 which didn't sound realistic to me.

Ninja: Thank you for the reminder about the "Advanced" search. I forgot about that tool.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had one I sold on an ebay auction (no reserve) few years 
back for between $120 and $150.

I liked the plane plenty but seldom used it. Good plane for
timber framing I reckon.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Loren,

I think that you have proved what I saw on E-bay. The asking prices are between $200 to $400 but the selling prices are around half of that amount.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info about the advanced feature. I didn't know about that. After seeing all of this, I pulled mine out of the drawer and see that it's a #10, not a #10 1/2. I'll have to do a little research of the #10 and find out the difference. I believe it's a little bigger. I'm sure it's worth at least what I paid for it.


----------

